# Saturday's Brisket



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2007)

Did some smoke'n Saturday. Two Briskets and two Fatties.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2007)

Another Pic briskets after an hour or so and Fattie Prep.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2007)

Here is the Fattie on and finished.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2007)

Last but not least. Briskets 6 hours in and finished product 12 hours in.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

Can't remember what the "fattie" is ( did you tell us elsewhere?).  Almost looks like a roulade.

You did good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 18, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Can't remember what the "fattie" is ( did you tell us elsewhere?). Almost looks like a roulade.
> 
> You did good!


 
 A Fattie is Breakfast Sausage cooked on a smoker. This particular one I rolled out with a rolling pin and put grated cheese on it and rolled in back into a log form and smoked it. It cooks in an hour and a half and gives you something to eat while everything else is cook'n. Slice and eat with crackers. It is a great snack.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 18, 2007)

Guess I was kinda right.

Thanks for the clarification. Well, that's certainly a great idea.  Snack while you smoke - love it!


----------



## swinchen (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh that looks so good!  Look at the smoke ring on that fattie...

So did you make the sausage yourself?  I am curious because I have always wanted to try that...   

So most importantly:  How did everything come out?   Any sauces or rubs for the brisket?

I have never had brisket before, but those photos make me want to try some...  it looks nice and lean, but tender.

Looks great Paymaster.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2007)

swinchen said:
			
		

> Oh that looks so good! Look at the smoke ring on that fattie...
> 
> So did you make the sausage yourself? I am curious because I have always wanted to try that...
> 
> ...


 
Briskets,No rubs, just apple juice applied liberally during the smoke . Some folks say that it adds nothing to the process but can't prove it by me.I used Pear wood and Hickory for the smoke.
 I did not make the sausage. It is store bought right outta the plastic wrap. Just rolled it out spread grated cheese down the center and rolled back up and smoke for an hour and a half.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

On the brisket, isn't there a section that should be cooked seperately?  I have to see if I can find the article on those.  When I re coop from the shoulder, I may try one.

Great pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> On the brisket, isn't there a section that should be cooked seperately? I have to see if I can find the article on those. When I re coop from the shoulder, I may try one.
> 
> Great pics.


 
Yep in some cases the point is separated from the flat and cooked separately. But like a lot of things, I do it differently. I cook the whole packer brisket together and make sure the whole thing gets up to heat before I pull it.Temp determines when it is done.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

What smoker are you using? and what temp was the brisket cooked at and the finished temp.

Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> What smoker are you using? and what temp was the brisket cooked at and the finished temp.
> 
> Thanks.


 
I have a Charbroil brand offset smoker. I smoked at between 225 and 245 degrees and pulled it at an internal temp of 190. It plateaued at 160 for over 2 hours which was worrisome but then went up rather quickly.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 19, 2007)

Paymaster, the "plateau" you mentioned is normal.  That indicates that the connective tissues are breaking down into gelatin. The temperature won't start to rise again until the bulk of the collagen has broken down.  Once it starts rising again, and hits 190 degrees F, then you know that the connective tissues have rendered and the meat is tender.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 19, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Paymaster, the "plateau" you mentioned is normal. That indicates that the connective tissues are breaking down into gelatin. The temperature won't start to rise again until the bulk of the collagen has broken down. Once it starts rising again, and hits 190 degrees F, then you know that the connective tissues have rendered and the meat is tender.


 
Yeah thanks. I have known that, but this time it just seemed longer.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> Paymaster, the "plateau" you mentioned is normal. That indicates that the connective tissues are breaking down into gelatin. The temperature won't start to rise again until the bulk of the collagen has broken down. Once it starts rising again, and hits 190 degrees F, then you know that the connective tissues have rendered and the meat is tender.


 
So when I was smoking the shoulder last Saturday, and it wouldn't go above 183 deg., thats what was happening?


----------

